# leg markings?



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

these markings seem wied to me, he has three white socks but they all have brown corronet bands that go all the way around and are not just spots, full corronet at least one inch high. 
is this weird to anyone else?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Those would be caused by a white suppressor and are referred to as ermine spots. Normally they are broken up into spots, but it is not unusually to see them as solid bands of color around the hoof. Very, very neat imo.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

could you please axplain suppressor to me?


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

My mare has that but like NDAppy said it is broken into spots she has it one three hooves that have socks. That's cool to know.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

By white suppressor... a gene that is suppressing the white pattern from having shown more. All it means is there is something at work that kept white from expressing/showing on your horse as much as it could have.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I once drew a picture of an online acquaintance's horse...she had 4 cute little black anklets like this...but quite a bit of white. I never really thought about her until I seen this thread for some reason. She was probably more than 50% white in her patterns.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Not trying to hijack the thread buuuut...

Would these spots be cause by the same thing? This is all the white she has on her and she's a full QH.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep that is the same thing!


----------

